# Source for Brass gears



## chrisb (Jan 3, 2008)

Anyone know of sources for small brass spur gears. Thinkling about making a 1:20 scale winch. A good source for nylon and plastic gears is a junk photo copier
but I would like to use brass.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Model engineers usually get theirs at one of 2 places. Boston Gear in Mass http://bostongear.com/products/open/sg.html or Small Parts Inc in Florida http://www.smallparts.com/b/16412081


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris: Check out Stock Drive Products. They have a huge selection and are good folks for the hobbyists. 





http://www.sdp-si.com/index.asp


Take care, Bob


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I got mine, for my shay, from Chicago Gear.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Goldmine Electronics carries a nice selection of gears, sprocket, and belts.

http://www.goldmine-elec-products.com/products.asp?dept=1224


----------



## Cuhail (Dec 3, 2008)

I have a whole small drawer full of that kind of stuff from 2 windup alarm clocks I got at a second-hand store. Different sizes, different cutouts different materials. Plastic, nylon and a bunch of brass sprockets and gears. I think I paid $1.00 for both. 

Cuhail


----------



## railgeek (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi, 
Although these are delrin, check out http://www.servolink.com/ 
Plenty of gears, chain, etc. and very inexpensive. I use these exclusively for my chain drive units, etc. 
Thanks,
Marc


----------



## Snoq Pass (Jan 2, 2008)

Marc, the link for sev-o-link does not work....

Link fixed


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey, Link worked for me.

Chuck


----------

